# Producing a Public Domain Play



## StewTech (Mar 19, 2012)

Howdy all! 

So the theatre troupe I have worked with has offered to let me Direct a show. I would like to do The Importance Of Being Ernest, however the show is in the public domain. I don't really know how to go about this. Do I just print off the script from Project Gutenberg and go at it? Normally I buy the script and apply for royalties, and then I know I'm covered.

The prod. Company I work with has also shown interest in filming the show, and releasing a DVD. Is this reasonable? What copyright stuff should I be aware of when producing/directing a public domain play?

Thanks,
StewTech


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 19, 2012)

If its public domain have at it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88 (Mar 19, 2012)

If something is public domain just find a script you like and get to work. You aren't accountable to anybody but yourselves.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## shiben (Mar 19, 2012)

StewTech said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> So the theatre troupe I have worked with has offered to let me Direct a show. I would like to do The Importance Of Being Ernest, however the show is in the public domain. I don't really know how to go about this. Do I just print off the script from Project Gutenberg and go at it? Normally I buy the script and apply for royalties, and then I know I'm covered.
> 
> ...



I know it seems truly crazy, but that is indeed pretty much exactly what you do. Its kind of outrageous really, but kind of awesome at the same time...


----------



## Footer (Mar 19, 2012)

And not only can you do the show.. but if you change the script you can then put a copyright on it and then collect royalties on that! Hence the reason there are 300 different versions of "A Christmas Carol" out there.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 20, 2012)

Remember that although the story is free of royalties, you could get in trouble with a publisher for photocopying *their* book. So yes, Project Gutenberg is probably the best place to go for your source material.


----------



## StewTech (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow...I never thought it could be that easy.

I've been looking at The Importance of Being Ernest, but if I can convince my producer to fork out the royalties, I really would like to do "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?". 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 21, 2012)

Would you rather have that money for royalties or for a production budget? If you are choosing between two older shows that have about the same audience appeal, you might want to lean toward public domain so that you can make money on the show.


----------



## joeb (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want a PDF of Earnest, formatted cleanly and without any copyright infringement, send me a pm and I can send it to you. We did it a few years back and I still have the final PDF at work. It's based off a public domain etext, so it's fine copyright wise.


----------



## Sayen (Mar 24, 2012)

Just clarifying what others have said - the publisher still has rights to a copy of the script if you start photocopying. This is true of things like Shakespeare which exist in different editions naturally, not to mention intentional changes by publishers. Several folks here have suggested good sources for royalty free materials.

I think it's pretty commonplace to just use a published script for public domain materials (music included), and I'm not aware of anyone being called on it, but it is still a legal area.


----------



## StewTech (Apr 2, 2012)

After looking at this further, we've decided to do a short film instead. It was a little too much of a legal grey-area for us to fiddle with. Thanks for all the help, though!


----------



## josh88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Grey area? It really is as simple as just making sure you don't make somebody mad about which version you use. This is how/ why people love doing shakespeare, it's essentially free. Hope the film goes well


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

